
'Sea Nomads' Are First Known Humans Genetically Adapted to Diving - mrleinad
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/04/bajau-sea-nomads-free-diving-spleen-science/?sf187339380=1
======
pvaldes
We should note that finding an enlarged spleen in animal necropsies is
normally a symptom of infection. In humans can be also a symptom of chronic
alcohol abuse, but as 95% of them are muslims, we can probably discard that.

People living a nomadic style life in a boat, travelling at open sea, eating
and cutting fishes and echinoderms in the ship deck all the time, could be
exposed to higher loads of bacteria. Fishermen's boats can stink a lot after a
day of work in a hot day.

As nomads, they could also experience a sub par medical care system.

